# Memorias EEPROM SPI SST25VF080B



## R-Mario (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola que tal, tengo un pequeño problema, necesito programar estas memorias seriales de la casa SST, funcionan con el protocolo SPI en modo 0 y 3 de hecho las he programado con un AVR pero ahora las quiero programar con la PC para grabar "imagenes" esta memoria es de 8Mbits osea aprox un Megabyte, al trabajar con SPI busque en PonyProg y en la lista de EEPROM SPI solo aparece la 25080 que me parece que era esta pero ya la busque y se trata de memorias fabricadas por Atmel y esta en especial es de 8Kbits osea aprox 1Kbyte por tanto no es la misma, bueno la pregunta alguien sabe si hay algun programador para estas memorias de 1Mbyte, la verdad quiero ahorrarme la fatiga de hacer la interfas con el AVR para poder programarla con la PC, nota ya busque en SST.com pero nada sale gracias

A por cierto para que vean como Microchip cada ves extiende mas su mercado absorviendo empresas mas pequeñas les aviso que Microchip acaba de adquirir a Silicon Storage Tecnology SST, por cierto alguien sabe si realmente MIcrochip ya compro Atmel o fue puro choro, la verdad eso no me gustaria que pasara

A casi se me olvidaba en la pagina solo ponen un programa en lenguage C para programar estas memorias pero no ponen interfas ni nada


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 8, 2010)

Nadien que me ayuda!!!!
Porque no encuentro info al respecto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2010)

Pero si las podés leer/escribir por SPI como bien dijiste antes, por que no implementás el protocolo SPI en un programa de VB.net o VB 6.0 en la PC ...no hace falta que sea gran cosa.
También necesitas que el programe guarde una foto en la memoria ....lo más facil es bucar un programa que te convierta una inmagen en JPG o BMP a un formato más facil de trabajar como .bin o que te cree un buffer con el mapeo de toda la memoria...entonces que haces.....

El programa tiene que tener 2 funciones básicas
A - Leer el tamaño de la inmagen en bytes.
B - Tomar el archivo con el tamaño identificado y empezar a enviar a la toda velocidad paquetes de datos a la memoria ....si la memoria te acepta una taza de W/R de unos 3mb/s ...no creo que te tome mucho tiempo enviar todo el frame de la inmagen.

Saludos !


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok gracias por responder como nadien me respondia me puse en marcha, ya lo implemente en C++ usando el puerto paralelo, la interfas es como ms-dos jajaj no podia ser mas, en fin parece ser que este domingo voy a hacer pruebas, por el momento debo ver como va el formato .hex para poder guardarlos y cargarlos asi sale gracias


----------

